# Latest Dropbox Developments for FreeBSD



## fitz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had had any success configuring Dropbox within FreeBSD?

The last posts (that I have found) regarding this were quite a while ago and quite inconclusive.

At present, I'm considering using a Raspberry Pi running PiDora to mount my FreeBSD server drives and sync with the Web, but, I would rather add this functionality to my FreeBSD server.

Any ideas (no matter how 'different') would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Oko (Dec 8, 2014)

Dropbox is proprietary system. You have to call their customer service for help. Since I work for CMU I happen to know that Dropbox is just our Andrew File System (AFS) with glorified proprietary GUI. OpenAFS server runs on FreeBSD. You are welcome to configure.

Raspberry PI is closed hardware. They don't support anything but Linux. NetBSD and FreeBSD porting efforts are private endeavors which encountered great resistance from the hardware developer. Raspberry PI is crappy hardware. If you are after solid ARM embedded devices look at something like http://beagleboard.org/BLACK.

Please look for my post for other ARM hardware. YMMV with FreeBSD now but serious porting effort is on the way. OpenBSD has rock solid support. NetBSD supports 64-bit ARM in Multi user environment already.


----------



## fitz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Oko

Thanks!

You have certainly brought up a lot of points already 'floating' in my mind - I actually ordered the following: http://www.bananapi.org/p/product.html between posting and reading this, as I am no fan of the Raspberry Pi and was searching for something a bit faster.  Your opinion would be good?  I take it that the beagleboard runs FreeBSD - do you know if I can get/install FreeBSD for/on the bananapi or is it time to send back my Amazon order!!!

Being very new to FreeBSD, and loving every experience so far, I am very keen to move away from Linux.

How can I find your post please (I am new to both Forums and FreeBSD!)

Many thanks for your input.


----------



## Oko (Dec 8, 2014)

Check out this thread

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-on-raspberry-pi.48692/#post-272431

I don't run FreeBSD on ARM just large Intel file servers. I am primarily OpenBSD user . You will be better off asking for specific ARM hardware on FreeBSD ARM mailing list. IIRC ARM is one of the highest priorities in FreeBSD these days and huge resources are put into it.


----------



## fitz (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for that info Oko 

Please could you point me in what you think to be the best direction for finding out more about using Andrew File System (AFS) with FreeBSD?


----------



## Oko (Dec 9, 2014)

I am not using AFS on FreeBSD and I have only set AFS clients on Red Hat. I am not aware of any FreeBSD specific OpenAFS documentation. Setting up AFS servers (note plural that I used) is not trivial.


----------

